# IS takes control of Muthanna



## CQB (Jul 8, 2014)

UNITED NATIONS — Iraq has informed the United Nations that the Islamic State extremist group has taken control of a vast former chemical weapons facility northwest of Baghdad where 2,500 chemical rockets filled with the deadly nerve agent sarin or their remnants were stored along with other chemical warfare agents.

Iraq's U.N. Ambassador Mohamed Ali Alhakim said in a letter to U.N. Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon circulated Tuesday that "terrorist" groups entered the Muthanna site June 11 and seized weapons and equipment from the protection force guarding the facility.

http://mobile.nytimes.com/aponline/...ons-iraq-chemical-weapons.html?referrer=&_r=0


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 8, 2014)

I thought WMD in Iraq was a lie Bush told to justify a war?


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 8, 2014)

Just like all that yellowcake uranium that I had to run a route clearance for when they were moving it out of Iraq.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 8, 2014)

I can't help but chuckle a bit at the "NO WMD's" BS, but I must say it makes me really fucking angry that ISIS got their hands on chemical weapons. 

I really think we should just nuke the ever living shit out of the ME and leave it as a waste land. Big oil will figure it out regarding extracting the oil in a nuclear waste land. Their part of the world needs to just go away...


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 8, 2014)

CQB said:


> UNITED NATIONS — Iraq has informed the United Nations that the Islamic State extremist group has taken control of a vast former chemical weapons facility northwest of Baghdad where 2,500 chemical rockets filled with the deadly nerve agent sarin or their remnants were stored along with other chemical warfare agents.
> 
> Iraq's U.N. Ambassador Mohamed Ali Alhakim said in a letter to U.N. Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon circulated Tuesday that "terrorist" groups entered the Muthanna site June 11 and seized weapons and equipment from the protection force guarding the facility.
> 
> http://mobile.nytimes.com/aponline/...ons-iraq-chemical-weapons.html?referrer=&_r=0



I know the procedures for transporting, storing, or destroying various chem/bio weapons is extremely difficult but holy smokes...that should have been a condition of us leaving.  Ugh!:-/


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 8, 2014)

JAB said:


> I can't help but chuckle a bit at the "NO WMD's" BS, but I must say it makes me really fucking angry that ISIS got their hands on chemical weapons.
> 
> I really think we should just nuke the ever living shit out of the ME and leave it as a waste land. Big oil will figure it out regarding extracting the oil in a nuclear waste land. Their part of the world needs to just go away...



If Obama would just go ahead and approve Keystone; we wouldn't need ME oil.  So fuck them and nuke them.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 8, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> Just like all that yellowcake uranium that I had to run a route clearance for when they were moving it out of Iraq.



That was Betty Crocker Yellow Cake Mix......


----------



## CQB (Jul 8, 2014)

Viper1 said:


> I know the procedures for transporting, storing, or destroying various chem/bio weapons is extremely difficult but holy smokes...that should have been a condition of us leaving.  Ugh!:-/



I'm wondering then about the possibility of an own goal.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 8, 2014)

Perhaps.  A lot of the chem rounds that my peers and I ran into on incidents were placed in IED's by hajjis who didn't know what the hell they had their hands on.  They just saw huge, bullet-shaped projo thingy, and figured it would make a boom just like all the others.  Any subsequent blistering on their flesh, funny suits on the White Devils, etc. was just incidental.  Insh'allah, right?

With an organization such as this, there's a likelihood that some members will have at least some idea of what they have on hand.  However, that doesn't mean they will be able to coach the peons in how to use what they have correctly.  Plus, the ones who are smart enough to appreciate what they've got their hands on are just as likely to overcomplicate any means of delivery; the KISS principle is almost completely unheard of on a cultural level there.  It's an ego thing, really.  The more complicated a device/system is, the better the bomb maker/mastermind looks to his superiors, never mind the fact that the more complicated it is, the higher the likelihood it's NOT going to function as designed.

There's a chance that we'll see some damned interesting jihadi workplace accidents as a result of that.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 8, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> Just like all that yellowcake uranium that I had to run a route clearance for when they were moving it out of Iraq.


We need to talk some day.
I'll let you know what happened after you handed the yellowcake off.


----------



## pardus (Jul 8, 2014)

> Iraq's parliament on Tuesday officially rescheduled its next session for Sunday after it was criticized for earlier plans to take a five-week break.



I don't see a problem with taking a 5 week break while your country is being over run by terrorists, I mean all that voting and extracting brides must be exhausting work right!!?


----------

